
“Any idea why the Rust team is only white men?” - doppp
https://twitter.com/Strabd/status/599362485397823489
======
rand334
Because equal access doesn't mean every group will be evenly-racially- and
gender-distributed. Just read the title again to yourselves; doesn't this
sound ridiculous? Maybe we should pass a law that all software projects need
to hire an equal number of diverse participants...

